# My lifetime supply of tubing



## Larren Shot (Jan 30, 2018)

This is pretty good stuff


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Nice score!!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

You'll probably use it all by next week. Hahaha...

Are you making a bunch of bands sets?


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Nice! What size is it..and how much..and how much£


----------



## Larren Shot (Jan 30, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> You'll probably use it all by next week. Hahaha...
> Are you making a bunch of bands sets?


Haha no just personal use got tired of having to re buy all the time


----------



## Larren Shot (Jan 30, 2018)

Mr Brooks said:


> Nice! What size is it..and how much..and how much£


 3/16" od 1/16" id


----------



## Larren Shot (Jan 30, 2018)

About $25 for me


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Quite strong tubes mate! I suppose you are shooting single tubes?


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Larren Shot said:


> Mr Brooks said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! What size is it..and how much..and how much£
> ...





Larren Shot said:


> About $25 for me


Cool! how long


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice haul. Made here too. I like it.


----------



## ForkLess (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice! No one can stop you now!


----------

